#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Long Stay Vientiane (3 Months)

## SweRob

Hey all.


I currently reside in Bangkok, ive been staying in Bangkok for the last 16 months and the place is finally getting on my nerves.


    I went to Vientiane for a Visa run last year, and i fell in love with the place.


    So now im thinking i will make a 3 month exodus to Vientiane, but i  need advices on where to long stay there. 



    My budget aint huge, i got aproximatly 38 000 THB a month to spend,  total, and that should include everything, living cost, food and drink  etc.


    I need advice on what hotels and guesthouses offer long stay  discounts, or generall tips about longstaying in Vientiane, it would be greatly apriciated. 



Or if somone know any serviced  apartments that offer 3 month rentals to a good price then that would  be interesting aswell. 



Perhaps good clean guesthouses that offer long stay alternatives to decent prices are my best bet, so any concrete tips about such places would be grand.



Best Regards.

----------


## Phuketrichard

have u added this in;
You can extend your 30-day tourist visa up to an additional 60 days for a fee of $2 per day through                         the Department of Immigration in Vientiane.
Would think u can find a GH willing to give ya  a monthly rent of under 10,000baht/month

Might be cheaper to go stya up country like Luang Prabang

and keep this in mind;




> *Relationship with Lao Citizens:* Lao law prohibits  sexual contact between foreign citizens and Lao nationals except when  the two parties have been married                            in accordance with Lao Family Law. Any  foreigner who enters into a sexual relationship with a Lao national  risks being interrogated,                            detained, arrested, or fined. Lao police have  confiscated passports and imposed fines of up to $5,000 on foreigners  who enter                            into unapproved sexual relationships. The Lao party to the relationship may be jailed without trial.  Foreigners are not permitted                            to invite Lao nationals of the opposite sex  to their hotel rooms; police may raid hotel rooms without notice or  consent.

----------


## jamiejambos

I think you should have a rethink.....Only if you cannot refrain from having any sexual encounters for 3 months.

----------


## ENT

You're best bet is to book into any decent looking guest house for the first night or two and spend a day looking for a cheaper long term place.

If you're looking for a wild time, go to Vangvieng.
You can get anything there.

If you want a more relaxed culturally orientated time, fly to Luangprabang.
The ladies are very conservative.

If you want more of a city trip, hang around Vientiane.
Sex is no big problem there, be discreet.

Expect to pay about Bht 11,000/mth or less for a long stay room off season.

----------


## billy the kid

probably better off finding somewhere to chill 
in thailand.
who'd want to risk 5,000 bucks for a romp.

lao is nice but it is communist and so lots and lots of nice spies around.

or head further up to yunnan, china where the ladies are gorgeous and hassle free.
for a small price.
you can get the visa real easy in vientian.

----------


## FarangRed

Stay in Nong Khai many lovely ladies there and no risk in getting your balls shot off

----------


## ENT

Lots of teenage Lao girls there!

----------


## SweRob

Not being able to have an Lao girlfriend is certainly a dealbreaker for me, didnt expect that one tbh, last time i was in VTE i was there with my TGF.

How exactly does that work in real life? will i get busted by the police if come riding with my motorbike with a Lao girl?

Will i be busted by the police (if they see me) heading home from a bar with a Lao girl in tow? Or if i come walking down the street with a Lao girl in daytime...?

Or is it only if they catch us in the sex act in itself that i will be in trouble? And in that case are there any history of setups where the girls bait you and is working hand in hand with the police to share the upcoming bribe?

Dunno what to do now, i dont use prostitutes but i dont mind the butterfly girls, i rather stick to one girl who aint asking for money, a girl whos just looking for a meal and place to stay suits me far better. Any chance to find single Thai girls in VTE? i guess not.

Dunno what to do now tbh, long stay in Nong Khai as mentioned? is that remotely possible without going insane?

Im pretty bored/fed up with the BKK life, and the island life dont attract so much either anymore since ive been there and done that aswell.

----------


## alwarner

Cambodia?

----------


## SweRob

> Cambodia?


Know nothing about the place, only been cross the border at Poi Pet 3 times, and i hated the place, also im passed the backpacker age by some 10 years, so i just want a decent town to relax in for 3 months untill i hit the flight back home.

Think i would feel like a fish out of water in Cambodia tbh.

----------


## ENT

Alwarner's got the idea.
Cambodia is cheaper, girls are lovely and more available and no law against adult sex.
The local grass is cheap and good and more or less legal as the locals use it for cooking.

It's gonna be hot there though.

In Lao, the only time you get busted for sex is if you're caught shagging or even with a lady visiting your room.
I've never seen or head of it happening in 5 years there, back and forth.

Chiangmai and Pai are nice places, the girls are fun and cheaper than Bkk.
If you like Thailand, go there.
You'd like Pai, a bit hippy- happy but very laid back.

After one week, Bkk sux, IMO.

----------


## stickmansucks

It seems that having a Lao GF is now as well accepted as smoking weed in Lao, so just wait that sea level raise a bit and reaches Vientiane, then Lao will be called paradise :-)

----------


## ENT

That's the impression I get now, too.

----------


## the dogcatcher

I love Laos.
May I recomend "the dogcatcher does Laos again" thread.
Don't go to girls houses. I don't sleep at laosy's, too risky.
Aside from that the village is a shithole.

----------


## adzt1

> Dunno what to do now, i dont use prostitutes but i dont mind the butterfly girls, .


 I'm not having  a dig but can u cross it by me the difference between these ^^^???,
is it something to do with ur conscience incase ur family ask where she came from,
or u just like taking in poor little girls who need a bed n feed for the night??

isn't a butterfly girl a covert street walker?? 

Don't get me wrong I used to love a Brass , used to get em all ova the world. 

P.s don't do loas. wears u down if ur after city life.
how about Chang mai , birds/ view  n cheap.
if u like "butterfly girls how about saigon , loads of em trawling  around there!!

----------


## SweRob

> Originally Posted by SweRob
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno what to do now, i dont use prostitutes but i dont mind the butterfly girls, .
> 
> 
>  I'm not having  a dig but can u cross it by me the difference between these ^^^???,
> is it something to do with ur conscience incase ur family ask where she came from,
> ...


I just prefer to have one girl over the duration of my stay, one that cleans, do the dishes, laundry, food shopping and functions like a turist guide, cannot come close to that with a regular 1000 bath a night bar girl.

Ya, Chiang Mai might be a better choice tbh, are there decent rooms available for around 10 000 bath monthly there?

----------


## adzt1

^^ Chang mai is lovely , its got all u want,  mind u u sound demanding though I mean , shopping,cleaning n all that,  my gf will do it but we have to share and I've built her up to that for the past 8 yrs.  
good luck though hope u find a diamond , they are out there

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by adzt1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by SweRob
> ...


Chiangmai is cool.
Room for that price, AC or fan HW ensuite Electricity usually extra. Old City. Central.
Girls, well you'e gonna have to look around.
Pay about Bht 4,500<6,ooo/mth for a full time housekeeper etc.
Eat Thai food for about Bht 4,000/mth.
Sex, by arrangement, different folks different strokes.

----------


## ENT

Air is shit in Chiangmai, esp. Nov and March, the same all around the North as the farmers burn their rice straw.
Pai is better, and the rate a bit cheaper.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Try Udon. Think Soi 2 is your destination if you like young ones.
You might get robbed though, or stabbed, or shot, or arse raped.
Good clean fun!

----------


## SweRob

> Air is shit in Chiangmai, esp. Nov and March, the same all around the North as the farmers burn their rice straw.
> Pai is better, and the rate a bit cheaper.


Been reading up some on Pai now, looks like a perfect place to chill for a month if it wasnt for the effing police pulling over random tourists for drug testing, and raiding bars etc for drugs.

Sure you dont have to smoke and the problem is solved, but if the dope is "in your face" daily im sure eventually i couldnt resist an toke or two.

Chiang Mai still sounds like an better option to me i think.

----------


## Simon43

I had an extended stay in Vientiane a couple of years ago.  I stayed at a 'backpacker' hostel a few minutes walk from the river, for the pricely sum of 200 baht per night for a single-bed, fan room, including breakfast and free wifi.  I have to say that it was the most amazing bargain, very clean, very friendly, (although I was about 3 times the age of most other hostel guests).

BTW, I found that there are plenty of Thai BGs in Vientiane - you can still get laid legally in Lao PDR - just ask to see their Thai ID card

Simon

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> Air is shit in Chiangmai, esp. Nov and March, the same all around the North as the farmers burn their rice straw.
> Pai is better, and the rate a bit cheaper.
> 
> 
> Been reading up some on Pai now, looks like a perfect place to chill for a month if it wasnt for the effing police pulling over random tourists for drug testing, and raiding bars etc for drugs.
> 
> ...


Both in CM and Pai, as is anywhere in Thailand,the cops do random searches and tests.
Use your intuition and be discreet.
If you're gonna hang out with posers and wild out wearing a ganja T-shirt, you'll be noted and in a round up you'll be targeted anywhere.

----------


## ENT

> I love Laos.
> May I recomend "the dogcatcher does Laos again" thread.
> Don't go to girls houses. I don't sleep at laosy's, too risky.
> Aside from that the village is a shithole.


I've just finished reading that thread, it's a good one, made me laugh, esp. Laosy!

Vientiane and district's got a lot going for itself now, and still cheaper than Luangprabang and Vangvieng.

----------


## the dogcatcher

yeah, V town is cool.

----------

